# Help with adding factory handwarmers to Ariens Deluxe 30(#921032)



## gwm (Nov 4, 2014)

HI everyone! New to the Forum, been lurking for a few months.
Trying to install the Handwarmer Kit(#72101400) on my new Ariens Deluxe 30. I have everything in place and plugged-in but I haven't secured the harness yet. Two things are bugging me:
1. The push pins(plastic) that are attached to the harness are supposed to be pushed into holes under the dashboard(above the light). This holds the harness up & out of the way. The only problem is that there are no holes for the push pins to go into. ?????? Now what?
2. When the harness is plugged into the electrical lead coming from the engine & the push pin that is on that end of the harness is clicked into the appropriate spot on the engine base/frame; that leaves that lower end of the harness sticking out in a loop, 6 to 8 inches from the side of the engine. This loop is floppy enough that it can touch the tire! Should I just tape the harness loop to the engine or what?
At last resort, I'll call Ariens support on Monday to see if I have the correct Kit and/or how to install it best. 
But for now, any help from someone's similar installation would be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.

GW


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would gather the excess wire and wrap it up with either a zip tie or some electrical tape before I would tape it to the engine. The engine heat can easily melt the wire insulation if it gets too hot. Seems like you should be able to secure it under the dashboard to get it out of view.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I second securing the extra under the dashboard rather than near the engine.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum GWM.

I have the exact same model as you do. I had my dealer install my heated grips (part of the negotiations) so I cannot help you with your item #1.

Your item #2, kinda bothered me as well, so I did some zip trying to clean it up. At the 6:05 mark on my video you can see how I tied it up.


----------



## gwm (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks liftoff1967, your video did help.
Of course I wasn't going to push the lower excess AGAINST the engine. But the way the harness is made, doesn't allow you to move the excess to some other location(under the dashboard) where it can be hidden.
That is why I was hoping that someone who had added this kit to their Dlx 30 could instruct me on the best way; especially on how to secure the harness up under the dashboard, since I can't find any holes which the instructions say to push the push pins into.
So far no snow, so I'll keep trying to get this install cleaned up! 
Thanks again,
GW


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of interest in hand warmers. I would buy a good pair of ski mittens, with the chemical hand warmer inserts.....save your self the installment trouble


----------



## gwm (Nov 4, 2014)

Talked to Ariens support today. After they e-mailed me a clear copy of the instructions, and with the CSR's help, I was finally able to understand the install and get it done.

He also said that he would send me a decal to put across the top of my headlight, which would help to focus the light forward and not up into the operator's eyes.

Thanks to those who HELPED me with the INSTALL.

GW


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

gwm said:


> Talked to Ariens support today.
> ...
> He also said that he would send me a decal to put across the top of my headlight, which would help to focus the light forward and not up into the operator's eyes.


Wonder if I could get a decal to block the light from shining in my eyes. (Bad design, what were they thinking?)


----------



## gwm (Nov 4, 2014)

enigma-2

I think by just calling & complaining(which is what I did, after I saw someone on here mention it) they'll just send you one. I called Mon. morning & it came in the mail on Wed.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> Wonder if I could get a decal to block the light from shining in my eyes. (Bad design, what were they thinking?)


I address that at about the 40 second mark on my above video. Ariens will send out a sticker. In fact they sent me (2) of them.


----------

